# Probleme mit RMS



## Peter@Pan (13. Feb 2007)

Hallo Leute,


ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe mir ein kleines mobiles Haushaltsbuch geschrieben fürs Handy.
Die Daten der Konten werden per RMS gespeichert. Ich habe nun folgendes Problem:

Wenn ich eine neue (verbesserte Version) von meinem Programm auf dem Handy installieren, dann kann ich nicht mehr auf den RMS-Store der vorherigen Programm-Version zugreifen und verliere so alle Informationen  .
Ist das normal wenn man mit RMS arbeitet? Oder liegt es an meinem Handy (6280) ? Oder an der Art wie ich die Jar auf dem Handy installiere (kopiere die Jar einfach auf die SD-Karte)?

Quellcode der Store-Methode:


```
debugOut("Store" + buf.toString());
        ByteArrayOutputStream bout = new ByteArrayOutputStream();
        DataOutputStream      dout = new DataOutputStream( bout );
        dout.writeChars(buf.toString());
        RecordStore rs = null;
        try
        {
          byte[] data = bout.toByteArray();
          rs = RecordStore.openRecordStore(RS_NAME, false);  
              /* versucht den RecordStore "Konto" zu öffnen. 
              Falls dies nicht gelingt wird eine RecordStoreException geworfen.*/
          rs.setRecord( 1, data, 0, data.length ); 
              
        }
        catch(RecordStoreException e) 
        {// wird geworfen falls der Recordstore nicht existiert.
           try
            {
              byte[] data = bout.toByteArray();
              rs = RecordStore.openRecordStore(RS_NAME, true);  
                      /* versucht den RecordStore "Konto" zu öffnen. 
                      Ist der 2. Parameter true, wird der Recordstore erstellt 
                      falls er nicht schon existiert.*/
              rs.addRecord( data, 0, data.length ); 
                      // fügt dem RecordStore einen neuen Record mit den Daten hinzu.
            }
            catch(RecordStoreException e1) 
            {// wird geworfen falls kein Store oder kein Record erstellt werden kann.
               e1.printStackTrace();
            }
        }
        finally  
        {
          try
          {
             dout.close();
             bout.close();
             if( rs != null )
             rs.closeRecordStore();
           }
          catch( Exception e )
          {
             e.printStackTrace();
          }
        }
        debugOut("stored");
    }
```



Quellcode der Load-Methode:




```
RecordStore rs = null;
        ByteArrayInputStream bin = null;
        DataInputStream din = null;
        try
        {
            rs = RecordStore.openRecordStore(RS_NAME, false);
            byte[] data = rs.getRecord( 1 );
            if(data == null)
            {
                return;
            }
            bin = new ByteArrayInputStream(data );
            din = new DataInputStream( bin );
            char buf;
            StringBuffer bu = new StringBuffer();
            try{
            while((buf = din.readChar()) != -1)
            {
                
                
                
                if(buf == '?')
                {
                    
                   debugOut("Buffer is " + bu.toString()); 
                   
                   String[] s = this.spilt(bu.toString(),'=');
                  
                   if("konto".equals(s[0]))
                   {
                       debugOut("Load Konto");   
                       Konto k = new Konto(s[1]);
                       this.kontos.addElement(k); 
                     
                   }
                   
                   if("item".equals(s[0]))
                   {
                       debugOut("Load Item");
                       String[] a = this.spilt(s[1],'|');
                       Konto_Item item = new Konto_Item(a[0],Float.parseFloat(a[1]),a[2],a[3],a[4]);
                       Konto k = (Konto)this.kontos.lastElement();
                       debugOut("Add item " + item.toString() + " to konto " + k.getLable());
                       try {
                                k.addItem(item);
                       } catch (ValidateException ex) {
                                ex.printStackTrace();
                       }
                      
                   }
                   
                   bu.delete(0,bu.length());
                    
                }
                else{
                    bu.append(buf);
                }
            }
            }catch(java.io.EOFException w)
            {
                //do nothing 
               // Kenne halt nicht das EOF Zeichen ;)
            }
            
            
            rs.closeRecordStore();
            
            
        }catch(RecordStoreException e) 
        {// wird geworfen falls der Recordstore oder der Record nicht existiert. 
            //e.printStackTrace();
        }
    
    debugOut("loaded");
```


----------



## Gast aka Peter@Pan (16. Feb 2007)

keine Idee?


----------



## BlueJava (3. Sep 2009)

"Wärme" mal diesen Eintrag auf. Kann jemand helfen? Habe gelesen, dass verschiedene Midlets aus einer MidletSuite auf verschiedene (oder nur einer?) Recordstores zugreifen können. Wie ist es nun, wenn man eine Art Update bzw. eine neue Midlet hinzufügen möchte? Ich muß die jeweiligen Daten aus dem schon vorhandenen RecordStore beibehalten. Kann jemand helfen?


----------



## The_S (4. Sep 2009)

Ob die Daten bei einer Neuinstallation vorhanden bleiben oder nicht, hängt vom Handy ab. Beim LG KC910 und beim Nokia N95 ist es bspw. so, dass man bei einer Neuinstallation explizit gefragt wird, ob man dei alten Daten behalten möchte.


----------



## BlueJava (6. Sep 2009)

Ok, 
danke. Wie realisiere ich dnn dann ein mögliches Update? Ich müsste dann ja die Daten vom Handy auf Server zwischenspeicher, Neuinstallation und dann die Daten wieder aufs Handy,oder?


----------



## The_S (7. Sep 2009)

Könnte man so machen. Eine Alternative wäre, die Daten auf irgendeiner Weise (bspw. über die FileConnection API) durch den User sichern zu lassen.


----------

